# Olevia 37in flat panel TV! No Sound...



## lisashe (Feb 2, 2010)

Yesterday my Olevia television lost audio and I have not been able to restore it. The same thing happened Saturday while vacuuming my room. The tv lost both audio and video and after following all the trouble shooting tips, all was restored. However, yesterday, on video returned. How common is this problem with this brand and what advice is out there regarding repairs? I understand the brand has been discontinued. I've had this set for three years with no issues until now. Any advice is appreciated?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... I happen to have an Olevia 42" LCD that has temporarily lost sound a couple of times, I hope this isn't a harbinger of things to come for me!


----------

